
What can you do with PostgreSQL and JSON? (2013) - tosh
http://clarkdave.net/2013/06/what-can-you-do-with-postgresql-and-json/
======
oneweekwonder
Maybe a 2013 tag?

Postgres 9.6 is out pl/pgsql JSON functions evolved a ton from 9.3!

I would love to have a discussion around what is possible today. But this
article is a outdated start.

